# Christmas in April



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Got a little guide program discount going on there? Is nice to get it at more than half off lol ;D


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

> Got a little guide program discount going on there? Is nice to get it at more than half off lol  ;D



I have no affiliation with Orvis ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's a fine matched set right there. Congrats on the new gear.


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

> That's a fine matched set right there. Congrats on the new gear.



Thanks man, cant wait to put them to the test. Im leaving for the Keys in 22 days. Driving from Louisiana with my Fury in tow!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > That's a fine matched set right there. Congrats on the new gear.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, cant wait to put them to the test. Im leaving for the Keys in 22 days. Driving from Louisiana with my Fury in tow!


 ;D I'm heading to Hopedale this fall with my Caimen in tow!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

great stuff. Got an 8wt setup and love it!


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sweet setup. When you find a rod that works well for your casting style then why do anything else!

Good luck in the Keys!


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

> Sweet setup. When you find a rod that works well for your casting style then why do anything else!
> 
> Good luck in the Keys!


Thanks Guys. My first trip, so im pumped!


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Enjoy the new equipment and experience!  Some advice from an old guy that doesn't get down there as much as I'd like ----- *breathe and always remember that you will, 95% of the time, have an opportunity to do it right the first time but seldom enough time to do it right 3 or 4 times, so make those first shots before they know you're there count, then breathe again *. 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

> Enjoy the new equipment and experience!  Some advice from an old guy that doesn't get down there as much as I'd like ----- *breathe and always remember that you will, 95% of the time, have an opportunity to do it right the first time but seldom enough time to do it right 3 or 4 times, so make those first shots before they know you're there count, then breathe again *.
> 
> Good Fishing!!!


Thanks for the advice! Im sure ill fall completely apart when the time comes ;D. We'll be there for 8 days so hopefuly i can get it together at least once!


----------

